# [RISOLTO] HD SATA visto come ATA

## morellik

Ciao a tutti,

mi è successa una cosa strana. Ho riaggiornato il sistema dopo un bel po' di tempo (c.a. 140 pacchetti da aggiornare) sul

mio portatile (un Acer Aspire 5680 con disco SATA),

ed ho ricompilato il kernel (linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r7) prendendo il .config da quello precedente (linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r1).

Al primo riavvio, ho un kernel panic perché non riesce a trovare root=/dev/sda6   :Shocked: 

ma funzionava col chiamiamolo vecchio kernel. Morale della favola questo kernel mi vede il disco SATA del mio portatile

come ATA (quindi root=/dev/hda6). E già qui la cosa mi suona strana.

Un lspci mi dà queste info per quanto riguarda il controller SATA:

```

 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

```

La cosa peggiore è che ogni qualvolta ho un accesso al disco di un certo rilievo (apro OpenOffice per esempio), il

mouse va a scatti e devo aspettare l'apertura dell'applicazione prima di continuare a lavorare. 

E non parliamo se masterizzo qualcosa. Posso fare una pausa caffè lunga mezz'ora prima di poter 

avere prestazioni decenti sul disco.

Naturalmente hdparm risolve in parte certi problemi visto che non funziona granché su dischi SATA.

Ora proverò con un kernel vanilla. 

Avete qualche dritta in proposito?

GrazieLast edited by morellik on Thu Sep 27, 2007 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Manwhe

Secondo la mia umile opinione non sono compilati i driver libata nel kernel, controlla che sia settati  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete qualche dritta in proposito?
> 
> 

 

certo che no. se non dichiari esattamente il modulo del kernel che hai associato al tuo HD.

probabilemente stai utilizzando un driver generico che funziona un tanto al chilo.

capita ad ogni cambio di kernel. se la configurazione automatica non funziona per qualche motivo, bisogna correggerla manualmente.

questo dovrebbe essere un buon tip.

----------

## morellik

Ho risolto disabilitando

Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Ho risolto disabilitando
> 
> Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

 

Cioé se qualcuno ha un sistema misto non riuscirà a sfruttare adeguatamente il SATA?

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Ho risolto disabilitando
> 
> Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 
> 
> Cioé se qualcuno ha un sistema misto non riuscirà a sfruttare adeguatamente il SATA?

 

Mah, nel mio caso il driver CONFIG_ATA_PIIX controlla sia il SATA che il PATA e potrebbe andare in 

conflitto col CONFIG_IDE che sembra supportare controller più datati.

----------

## Elbryan

Volevo aggiungere che stamani ho avuto lo stesso problema anch'io.

Ho tolto il supporto a tutto l'ambaradam ATA/ATAPI and company e finalmente mi ha visto l'hard disk come SATA (nonostante ci fosse il supporto attivo nell'omonima sezione).

Mah   :Wink: 

----------

